# Tax returns question



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm kinda confused about doing my tax return for 2014 because i am not sure...

1) if i am deemed as a non-resident
2) i worked in a 3 month contract job then did casual work where i was taxed.

and therefore unsure about what forms needed to be filled and how they need to be filled.

any help would be great


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What is your status here? Under what visa are you in Canada?


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

i am on a working holiday visa / work permit. i started doing a contract job for 4 months (3 of them were paying) then i did a temp job where my pay was taxed in 2014.


----------



## missush (Feb 12, 2014)

Try H&R Block, they do tax returns or even better get an accountant to do your tax returns.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

thegh0sts said:


> i am on a working holiday visa / work permit. i started doing a contract job for 4 months (3 of them were paying) then i did a temp job where my pay was taxed in 2014.


For tax purposes you are a resident an consequently need to file a tax return if you have any hope of a tax refund.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

since i did a contract job as a consultant for 3 months what would that be defined as? self-employed? i don't operate my own business in Canada and I don't have the right documentation other than a contract.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes you may owe tax on self-employed income. Really, the easiest answer is as missush suggested. Go to an H&R Block office. You trying to figure out how to do your own return based on questions in a forum like this, is just going to be highly frustrating. 

Go to H&R ask them how much they will charge to do your tax return. You don't say how much you earned in 2014 or how much tax was withheld in the second job. But it might well be that you are entitled to a refund and the refund may be more than H&R will charge you. Depends on the numbers obviously. Income earned, tax withheld. You should be able to get a 'ballpark' number from H&R in a few minutes.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

OldPro said:


> Yes you may owe tax on self-employed income. Really, the easiest answer is as missush suggested. Go to an H&R Block office. You trying to figure out how to do your own return based on questions in a forum like this, is just going to be highly frustrating.
> 
> Go to H&R ask them how much they will charge to do your tax return. You don't say how much you earned in 2014 or how much tax was withheld in the second job. But it might well be that you are entitled to a refund and the refund may be more than H&R will charge you. Depends on the numbers obviously. Income earned, tax withheld. You should be able to get a 'ballpark' number from H&R in a few minutes.


true, i was just hoping for some clarification is all.

since i have to file a tax return would that make me a resident for tax purposes?


----------



## celcalifrance (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't know if this will help but from my experience it is where you lived on December 31st, 2014 that defines your residency status. I also had a tricky situation last year because I was in Canada for only 3 months before moving out of the country. I just use TurboTax online (super easy to use and can be free depending on your situation) and spoke to a live advisor online who helped me out. You could try that.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

i submitted a form to determine my residency status for tax purposes. I hope i don't get kicked out of the country.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you have legal status in Canada? Do you have a valid visa?


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Do you have legal status in Canada? Do you have a valid visa?


yeah, it's good till march 2016.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Then you shouldn't encounter any deportation issues.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Then you shouldn't encounter any deportation issues.


ok, just making sure there's no sneaky loophole stuff the CRA can pull.

I'll have to find out how long it takes to process an NR74!


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

oh man, calling the CRA is painful.


----------

